# Straw market opportunities



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The last few years have been, let's just say less than stellar for making hay, corn, straw, you name it. Been trying to find a load or two of straw bales for bedding. None. Nada. Zippo. Zilch. I heard of a dairy north of me a ways buying cardboard and shredding it. Of course my mind goes back to the fact I love raising oats and maybe I might find myself a little niche to fill a gap. Of course if I'm thinking it, so is everyone else but most don't like the fact oats doesn't pencil like corn, but it would be fine for me as the field I'd plant it in needs tile so it'd be the perfect opportunity.

Anyone else notice straw or bedding in general is in short supply, and has been for a couple years actually?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Same way in this area of the country. Lot's of straw demand and not enough supply. This has made the farm price of straw reasonably profitable. Yes, it has been that way for several years here now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://extension.psu.edu/precut-rye-straw

This year we will be attempting precut rye for straw. I believe there is a shortage of it since we get 2-5 calls a year for straw and have never sold or advertised any. There are a couple in the area that still do oats and have straw but there is a shortage. What we like about the rye idea is no grain to deal with and it will be coming off as the wheat and oat straw supplies are running out.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@stack, straw has been in short supply in our area for the last couple years as well. This has also driven up the price of corn fodder a bit as well. There have been some pipeline projects not terribly far from us which I believe may have increased demand for a time, but that wasn't a long term need.

@IH 1586, Chris, keep us posted how the precut rye works out for you this spring. When did you put it in? I've considered this, but haven't done it since it would likely be ready about the same time as my first cut Timothy - which already keeps me stepping!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have wondered about raising oats too. Not that I can, I don't have any ground, just wondered if there was some possibilities with it. You are right, oats doesn't generate the income per acre that corn does. My thought is that oats might allow a person to leverage their time a little by doing a little harvest, bedding procurement, and manure application at an otherwise less busy time of the year. And you mention tile installation which would be another useful thing to do once oats is off. I have a customer who plants about 15-20 acres of oats each year for the sole purpose of having some field space to apply hog manure and stockpile cattle manure after the oats is off. We harvest the oats as hay just before it begins to turn. Handy way to get the oats off the field quickly but I have to think waiting to harvest the grain and straw would pencil better.

Another thing to consider would be winter wheat or rye if you can find a use for the grain. I've seen phenomenal straw yields some years on winter wheat back when a neighbor did that. Again, he was planting a cereal grain crop to have ground available for manure application earlier than what corn or bean harvest would allow.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @stack, straw has been in short supply in our area for the last couple years as well. This has also driven up the price of corn fodder a bit as well. There have been some pipeline projects not terribly far from us which I believe may have increased demand for a time, but that wasn't a long term need.
> 
> @IH 1586, Chris, keep us posted how the precut rye works out for you this spring. When did you put it in? I've considered this, but haven't done it since it would likely be ready about the same time as my first cut Timothy - which already keeps me stepping!


Sept. 22, about a month month and half later than I wanted due to last min decision/late ordering/custom work/weather. We started small with only 7.5 acres planted.

That was our hang up on it as well was the timing of baling it but we needed to diversify some and think it's the way to go. If mother nature is on our side we will be able to mow it before one or two rains followed by a stretch of nice weather for baling hay and the straw.

2 scenarios threaten the outcome. It's planted on some of the wettest ground we have and the owner unexpectedly passed away couple weeks ago. He was one of our main drivers in addition to utilizing 30 acres of ground he owned. A recent conversation has us believing we will continue to work the land and most surprising he had mentioned our interest in buying the piece the rye is currently on.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @stack, straw has been in short supply in our area for the last couple years as well. This has also driven up the price of corn fodder a bit as well. There have been some pipeline projects not terribly far from us which I believe may have increased demand for a time, but that wasn't a long term need.
> 
> @IH 1586, Chris, keep us posted how the precut rye works out for you this spring. When did you put it in? I've considered this, but haven't done it since it would likely be ready about the same time as my first cut Timothy - which already keeps me stepping!


I don't recall exactly when you aim to cut your timothy but I would think the rye should easily be cut before it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought some straw in the windrow here for a few years to resell, went ok. They started baling it themselves though so that stopped.

Trying to decide if I want to plant some grain and buy a small combine, been humming and hawing over this for 5 years. More equipment to look after and would have to store a bunch of grain in super sacks until I get a bin.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

IH 1586 thanks for the video, We used purchased precut rye straw for bedding back in MD. Considered making some here in KY for our own use and to test the market since there is a straw shortage. When asking several of the local farmers about raising rye here just got a blank stare back or "I don't know, why don't you try it". Was planning on planting a couple of acres last fall but drought prevented timely planting.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Straw is almost in more demand than hay is here. I think they opened another straw-board plant somewhere in the area. Happened in the 90's and fell by the wayside back then. I know there's still a big operation that hauls big squares from our area up to Canada to a poultry operation(s) where they mix it with the litter to compost it. The finished compost gets hauled from there to Western WA mushroom farmers.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I made about 5000 small squares of oat straw last spring sold around 2000 of them straight from the field haven't had much luck since then. All are stored in dry barns any help selling them would be appreciated.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

3x3x8 are bringing around $70 a bale for straw. I heard a hay auction in western Wisconsin got some semi loads from Canada and sold them in smaller lots. Selling oats to an elevator usually doesn't pay that well, A person would have to find a market for it craigslist or whatever, you should be able to sell good clean heavy oats for a little more then market price. Winter rye was bringing good money for seed with the people planting cover crops $10 a bushel a year ago but this year seemed the price went down some. Some got planted on prevent planting ground., but then some didn't get planted because the crops weren't harvested and the ground froze. Like one guy said at a meeting this fall you cant make money growing wheat unless you can grow a 100 bu wheat and sell the straw then you can do ok. The last couple years with the record rains it has been a challenge to get small grains combined and get the straw made.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Still quite a bit of small grains grown around here but straw gets harder to find every year. Only two dairys left here but the one will buy every bale of straw they can get. Very few guys want to let anyone bale straw on their ground here, would rather put it back into the soil. A lot of the straw that gets baled around here gets fed in these dry years, guys trying to stretch out their rations. There is one big farmer I know that bales every bit of his straw to sell to the one dairy i mentioned. Most of the land he is doing that on is rented ground. Another guy that grows oats for general mills gets some really nice straw that he lets a few guys bale. They get around 3 to 5 bales per acre, he charges 5 dollars per bale out of the windrow for them to bale it, sounds cheap to me. I've bought straw from neighbor of mine and he charges me 10 dollars per bale to bale it, I've been happy with that, I've also baled some on shares for that same neighbors dad, we've done a 50/50 share deal. Oat straw is certainly one of the best in my opinion.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Another option might be to grow hay barley for seed to sell if there is any demand for it there. Then you could bale the straw. You'd always have the option to hay it before it got to mature also.

haybet barley has gotten real popular around here and I mentioned that idea to a friend of mine but he wasn't interested in doing it. Said he'd rather sell to an elevator than to multiple people off the farm.

haybet barley seed goes for 5 to 10 dollars per bushel around here. I don't doubt it makes really nice feed if put up right but I still like oat hay myself. I feel oat hay yields better.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What about growing something for cover crop seed? Sell the grain for cover crop, do what you will with the straw.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Around here, oat straw is not desired by most of the market (horse folks, they don't want their critter eating straw ). But the oat market if you sell off the farm, $15 a hundred bulk, bagged even more. If I hadn't got rid of the old Gleaner, I was contemplating growing a few acres. The straw would still move just a reduced prices. And I wouldn't care if my cows ate some straw or not.

Larry


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

IHCman said:


> Another option might be to grow hay barley for seed to sell if there is any demand for it there. Then you could bale the straw. You'd always have the option to hay it before it got to mature also.
> 
> haybet barley has gotten real popular around here and I mentioned that idea to a friend of mine but he wasn't interested in doing it. Said he'd rather sell to an elevator than to multiple people off the farm.
> 
> haybet barley seed goes for 5 to 10 dollars per bushel around here. I don't doubt it makes really nice feed if put up right but I still like oat hay myself. I feel oat hay yields better.


I'm one who's grown Haybet for forage and the seed guys I buy from said that the demand is down (didn't even have new crop seed in last spring). Not sure why. We use it to rotate out of hay ground for a year or two when the stand gets crappy and the annual grasses start to invade. Some annual tillage and herb gets rid of them for a while and you can still get a decent crop of forage off in the process --- assuming the rain sticks around long enough into June.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Straw here goes #1 = barley straw #2 = wheat #3 = oat. The 2 and 3 are usually due to availability (not much oat growing in our wheat belt). People seem to like barley straw better. When N was cheap(er), some guys would make ammoniated straw to feed to dry cows etc over winter. You'd make a pyramid stack (4-3-2-1) how ever long, cover with Visqueen plastic, seal edges down with dirt or 2x4's and then bring over the anhydrous ammonia tank. Shoot anhydrous into a barrel (also under the plastic) at the rate of 3% of straw weight. Do it in the fall (warm days/cool nights) and that thing would inflate like a moon bounce trampoline from the anhydrous vaporizing. Sit 2 weeks minimum and she's ready to feed --- like medium quality grass. Tests near 10% CP (actually N) and the fiber digestibility is way better than plain straw. Cattle really get after it as it gets cold outside --- theoretically for the heat increment in the rumen. Once N went up, it was no value at all. Now straw is way up from those days too.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I find that a little werid in how many areas oat straw is less desirable. If horses or cows are eating it, it can't be all that bad. I guess though its whatever the buyer wants that brings the best price. I just like oat straw because it doesn't shatter up like barley or wheat and is just a nicer looking straw. Also easier to get a pitchfork full of oat straw vs shattered up barley straw.

I'm certainly not saying there is anything wrong with barley or wheat straw. I'll bale anything I can get for my own use. Heck I bale up cattails to clean up low spots and run those through the processor for bedding. I've been thinking about raking and baling our corn stalks this spring once they're dry for bedding.


----------



## 1972RedNeck (Dec 30, 2018)

I can get $60 per ton if I am lucky for barley straw out of a conventional walker combine (long, no chaff straw). Other wise, straw is about $40 per ton. Sending some back to WI right now, but freight is a killer.

If we had a way to press it, we could truck it back there and make a little money on it. As is, it's just a nuisance that is barely worth baling over burning.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

With the record rains the last 2 years grain yields on oats and wheat were generally down with low test weights and higher deductions at the elevator for test weight and moisture, and to add to that this year the straw seemed shorter. Helping a neighbor this summer during wheat and oats harvest and he had talked to someone who told him farmers will have to use more fungicides in small grains because when farmers were harvesting oats for forage this year haybines were covered with rust and that affects test weight and yield. It also doesn't hurt to spray for weeds if you get a patch of giant ragweed you get nothing. Hoping for an early and dryer year the past two years have been enough. Funny thing is every farmer used to have a patch of oats but this past year when people were looking for something to seed on prevent planting acres seed was hard to find. But is is supply and demand other years you can have a 1000 bu for seed and you cant get rid of it.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it's just bedding you need I would look at spring baling corn stalks. I custom baled about 7XX last year, worked pretty well. Dry fall stalks are better but anything is better than nothing. Looks like this year custom bale a bunch more this spring plus I am going to try to bale some for myself to use winter of 20/21. 2 years in a row now I got nothing baled for myself, sick of having to try to fight lousy fall weather. I'm to a point that I'm willing to spend the money storing the bales for 3/4 of a year to avoid that potential headache again.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

No question straw has been hot for a couple years here in the east, particularly small bales. Haven't been able to find enough with most bringing $4 to $5 at the farm. You really don't want to know the ton price if your buying.

A couple reasons but one of them is changing. A big driver of that has been pipeline work following gas exploration of the Marcellus shale in the southwest Pa, western Ohio and West Virginia. So pipeline spec calls for straw only on reseed and this sucked up all local excess and brought some into the area.

Now a lot of rigs moved out, the pipelines are laid and things winding down. My nephew sells equipment and that sector is a little lean.

For that reason I'm expecting a softer market than we are used to this upcoming season.

I used to do pre cut rye. It seemed to be one out of 3 years I got that nice bleached high value stuff, next year it would just be common, pass for straw stuff, and the third slimy, ugly black garbage. Last few years I just combine everything. Kinda seems to be on a 3year cycle too.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Pipeline work in this area has driven straw prices up . A lot of straw competes for bedding landscaping and the mushroom industry. IT was very hot here but a massive amount of bean and corn stalks were baled between Thanksgiving and xmas. The price on straw dropped $100 per ton overnight but it is still profitable. . I expected to go up in Spring before any can be harvested again ,Unless guys can bail stalks again


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> @stack, straw has been in short supply in our area for the last couple years as well. This has also driven up the price of corn fodder a bit as well. There have been some pipeline projects not terribly far from us which I believe may have increased demand for a time, but that wasn't a long term need.
> 
> @IH 1586, Chris, keep us posted how the precut rye works out for you this spring. When did you put it in? I've considered this, but haven't done it since it would likely be ready about the same time as my first cut Timothy - which already keeps me stepping!


Mowed on Tuesday. May have cut just a bit early but had a nice window. Now I'm not sure, calling for more rain than they originally said. Have a 3-4 day dry window starting Saturday and hoping for the best


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hope it works out for ya Chris! I heard a couple rain showers on it makes it nicer straw, but ya gotta keep after it with the tedder. Hadn't thought about how much grain would be in the straw, but looks like a bit. I imagine that would make for quite a few volunteer plants wherever it ends up?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hope it works out for ya Chris! I heard a couple rain showers on it makes it nicer straw, but ya gotta keep after it with the tedder. Hadn't thought about how much grain would be in the straw, but looks like a bit. I imagine that would make for quite a few volunteer plants wherever it ends up?


Should be no grain as heads did not fully develop. You want to cut just at flowering?? I think mine was close.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Update: I failed with my first year attempt for straw. Of the 7 acres only baled straw off from 3 acres if that. Late planting, wet fall, wet spring, wet field. I pushed it wanting to avoid another rain storm and it was not dry. Have 75 bales of slightly dusty straw. Have used some for the garden. Sure is nice stuff.

Have a better drained 8 acre field all lined up for the next attempt.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

There you go. Ya don't know until you try, right. Sounds like when it all works out it makes some beautiful straw.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sure is nice to see green in the spring. This years rye coming in nice.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Coming along nice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice stand Chris.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Nice stand Chris.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike

We are excited about it. Put new product coming soon on our mailers so hope all turns out good.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Lookin good IH!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I should have added this photo of the rye back in December. It made for an excellent food plot. Was irritating though seeing 20+ deer in it everyday through winter and spring. It did fulfill our venison supply for this year and will utilize it for all my evening hunting going forward. I wish I had a photo of the group I took my deer from but was too busy watching them play through the scope.


----------



## TC Hay (Jun 29, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> https://extension.psu.edu/precut-rye-straw
> 
> This year we will be attempting precut rye for straw. I believe there is a shortage of it since we get 2-5 calls a year for straw and have never sold or advertised any. There are a couple in the area that still do oats and have straw but there is a shortage. What we like about the rye idea is no grain to deal with and it will be coming off as the wheat and oat straw supplies are running out.


Are you planning on spraying it, waiting until a nice color change and then mowing it down? If so, what do you plan on spraying it with?

-TC


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

TC Hay said:


> Are you planning on spraying it, waiting until a nice color change and then mowing it down? If so, what do you plan on spraying it with?
> 
> -TC


If you didn't watch the video that you quoted you need to. No spraying and gets mowed green.

https://extension.psu.edu/precut-rye-straw


----------



## TC Hay (Jun 29, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> If you didn't watch the video that you quoted you need to. No spraying and gets mowed green.
> 
> https://extension.psu.edu/precut-rye-straw


Sorry I missed that. Very informative stuff. Thank you!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Year 2 attempt. Almost looks like I might know what I'm doing. We will have to see if I made the right call with the weather.

The entire time mowing I could not believe how nice it looked. No fertilizer at planting and 160 lbs/a of 23-0-30, same as I use on fields that have been heavily manured for last century which this one is.

So couple things I might try going forward. Deer ate the rye right down tight to ground during winter. Seeing the results of that thinking a quick grazing with the cattle late this fall before locking them up. The PSU guy I have conversing with through this process suggested couple pounds of annual ryegrass to take off as baleage before putting this next round of rye in. I welcome any thoughts or ideas.

We are going to keep using this field until we have an established market. If an increase is in order moving it across the road to a 12 acre field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Like I said earlier in the growth stage that it is a great looking stand....and clean as a whistle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That does look like a great stand. Hope the weather gives you right amount of rain and sunshine to bring it around. Looking forward to some drying and baling pics.

Would you just no till the rye grass straight in once you bale the straw?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That does look like a great stand. Hope the weather gives you right amount of rain and sunshine to bring it around. Looking forward to some drying and baling pics.
> 
> Would you just no till the rye grass straight in once you bale the straw?


According to psu guy 3-4 lbs/acre when I plant the rye. Didn't want to try last year but probably will this year. I added radish and crimson clover last year. Not sure if there will be anything to bale before I have to spray later this summer or not


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Its coming along. Should be interesting how it holds up to the potential inch of rain we are supposed to receive today. Hoping to bale Tuesday but weather has been going the wrong way.


----------



## BillOnTheHill (May 29, 2021)

I have some rye going as well. Hoping weather works out to get it bleached and dry to bale. Seems like 10-12 days laying down and a rain in there somewhere will produce nice looking straw.


----------



## BillOnTheHill (May 29, 2021)

IH 1586 said:


> Its coming along. Should be interesting how it holds up to the potential inch of rain we are supposed to receive today. Hoping to bale Tuesday but weather has been going the wrong way.


----------



## BillOnTheHill (May 29, 2021)

I am trying to do the same thing. Hoping rain doesnt last too long.


----------



## BillOnTheHill (May 29, 2021)

All the rain makes it hard to be optimistic but it seems from my past experience it will be ok.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This year was a success. 89 bales/acre. Received over 3.5 inches rain so it did lose its golden luster but still a weed free product that I hope sells successful.


Computer experts: Why are my photos sideways now with this sites update? Photos taken on a iphone, downloaded to my computer where I have to turn them before saving(otherwise they would be sideways there), then when uploaded they get turned again. Happens in my gmail too.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Excellent market for straw. Sales have been good and to better serve low quantity buyers wife set up a self-serve area in our shed. Not uncommon to have sales 4 days in a row. I can't hang around trying to deal with that. Had a past hay customer buy some for his excavating company. Said where he had been getting it it was loaded with gravel and ruined his knives on his chopper. Already thinking of expanding acres as I don't think this can go anywhere but up in near future.

That would be my cousins straw and have dealt with that before baling for him. I baled for my uncle once and all you could hear going through the round baler was gravel. After we were done uncle was looking at baler because they were considering getting one and I pointed out what rocks does to the belts. To that he says "well that's a good reason not to buy a round baler". Got to admit that's some backwards thinking.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear straw is moving well for you. I made the decision to shred my wheat straw back onto the ground this year and take the nutrients as I don't currently have enough storage for it in addition to my hay, and my usual 'pick up bundles out of field buyers' were skeptical that they would have a market for it this year.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't know what happened last year must have been the construction side of things but for years I have made about 5000 small squares of oat straw behind the combines and would barely manage to get it sold a month or so before time to bale again. Last year I ran out by mid summer and had so many calls I baled some CRP grassland. In all sold about 10000 total bales. So far 2021 is looking just as good almost out of straw and already have some CRP lined up to bale after first frost.


----------

